# How to controll Case Fan speed in Bios



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

How do i controll my Case fan speed. I have new ars 140mm and was quiet when i put it in the case. When i took it out to rearrange the fans for better cooling, it now runs full throtle and loud......... Helpe me please


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on how the fans are connected. The motherboard (if supported by your model) can only control fans that are connected to the motherboard fan headers.

Most often, case fans are directly connected to molex cables from the power supply. In which case, you need to get a fan controller.

With that said, I also recommend using fan controllers and NOT using the motherboard fan headers.


----------



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the reply

I just read my motherboard manual and it said when you plug in a new fan, after 24 hours, the motherboard will have a record of the fan so when the computer heats up it will spin faster. So i just have to wait
.


----------

